# amazing water crossing



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Saw this the other day thought I'd share it with those who haven't seem it. WOW!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdjI9s7cotI


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I think in the past that has been tried at Houghton lake.

Also from one lake to the other at Cadillac-with tickets issued.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I tried it on my quad but it didnt work very well. At least I made it a few feet before I flew over the handle bars!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I did it years ago at houghton lake where thst small creek comes in!!! what a blast,and no I wasn't drinking!!


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

that was a cool vid
we cross the hot ponds at the mouth of the sag. river it is about 300 yds wide


----------



## Peter the Great (Feb 8, 2008)

nice:coolgleam:evil::coolgleam


----------

